# Transport cost 30 foot sailboat



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

I am currently looking around at 30 foot sailboats, ODay, Catalina, Pearson and S2, and am not finding anything in my area. But am finding a nice selection in Florida, California, Missouri, Rhode Island...You get the idea. Anyway we have a budget of $25,000 I am wondering how much of that is going to be consumed by transportation? Has anyone had a sailboat transported lately? What kind if "ballpark" costs am I looking at?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I spent a little over $3200 to move a 31 foot boat 700 miles. I also had to pay for all tolls and permits.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

That is what I was guessing. How recent was that?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

That was in 2006.


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

Not sure if this will help, but there is a website uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Vehicles or Moves that you could get bids on. I have hauled a couple of 30 footers in the last year @ 3.75 per mile but with fuel prices being what it is now, would probably cost atleast 5.50 a mile. The rates did not include permits and tolls.


----------



## UrbanChicago (Jun 26, 2007)

What sort of permits are required?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Many truckers move the boats on weekend, avoiding getting permits as most weight stations are closed on weekends. Some will still charge for the "permits".


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Most states require permits for loads over 102"*



UrbanChicago said:


> What sort of permits are required?


Most states require an oversized/overwidth permit to move a boat that exceeds 102" in width. A permit is required even if the boat is only 1 inch wider. I just had to purchase permits from Texas and Louisiana to tow a 27 footer with a beam of 106". The Texas permit cost $60 and required a $10,000 bond. The Louisiana permit cost $10.

With budgets getting tighter by the hour, most states have increased inspections on towed equipment and are ticketing very heavily when a permit isn't on hand or filed incorrectly.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

I just moved a boat in Wisconsin. Five bucks a mile.


----------



## ajmd (Feb 23, 2013)

can anyone tell me how much it would cost to ship a pearson 28 ft from NJ to lake lanier georgia,
would that include taking down mast, rigging etc.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

at least as much as the boat! unless it's newer boat. why aren't you looking in your area?
Georgia sailboats for sale by owner.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Call NJ Boat Hauler, All Aboard Marine Transport, Home Page. They are excellent (moved my Catalina 25 for me). They came highly recommended from 2 different marinas, and they were among the lowest cost people I found. They moved my C25 from Toms River to Ocean City for $500. Some places wanted as much as $1200-1500. I have photos of the boat's location at the marina when the truck came; I'm still not sure how he got in there, and got the boat out, without touching anything else.

Anyway...they'll give you an estimate over the phone (take the info, do the research, call you back in a few days) and they should honor that estimate (they did in my case).

I have no affiliation with them, I was just very pleased with them. They are based in Toms River, so they are in almost the ideal location for you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bostonwhaler44 (Apr 12, 2015)

I transported a 28 foot boat with trailer from Boston down to deerfieldbeach Florida . The company gave me a fair price of $1800 which I thought was a steal . Check them out here they are out of Florida http://alldayautotransport.com/faq-info/how-much-does-it-cost-to-transport-a-boat/


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

Where are you that it's so difficult to find a production model 30' for sale? Your boatyard should tell you what it costs to haul and de-rig and get on a trailer and vice-verse. Any number of companies will give you quotes to truck the boat. But buying a boat that is far away requires going there at least once if not twice..you are simply adding a lot of costs and hassles. In many cases sailing it back on your own via paid crew is economical and wise. In some cases trucking is better. It depends on many factors. If it is an old boat and you truck here, use that opportunity to rewire and re-rig perhaps...


----------



## 2Lions4Fun (Nov 2, 2016)

Did youy ever gfet your boat moved? We are looking to move one from Lanier to TN, who did you use?cost?


----------

